

Applying the Golden Ratio to Your Web Designs - pelf
http://designshack.co.uk/articles/graphics/applying-the-golden-ratio-to-your-web-designs

======
pavel_lishin
Hasn't the "golden ratio makes everything beautiful and has been used in every
work of art forever!" myth been debunked numerous times?

Hell, the Twitter example isn't even right. On my screen, I'm seeing a ratio
of ~1.13.

